

Big Idea for 2014: Big Brother Becomes a Recruiter - rbanffy
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20131210000108-15454-big-idea-for-2014-big-brother-becomes-a-recruiter

======
JoeAltmaier
Not really Big Brother, which in the book 1984 meant the government. This
article uses that phrase to mean 'the internet'.

